# My youngest sister died yesterday



## HWAY (Jul 28, 2009)

My sister died suddenly at the age of 37. My mom was with her in the ER.  My parents are in shock.   I have never lost a close relative to death, but as the oldest child, I had to step up to the plate.  My heart is hurting.  Please pray for my family, but especially my parents and my nephew.


----------



## Keen (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this. May God bless your family. I can't even imagine...


----------



## Lucie (Jul 28, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. ((( HUGS )))


----------



## missware2003 (Jul 28, 2009)

You and your family are in my prayers


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Jul 28, 2009)

O Precious,

My heart dropped when I read the title of your post.

Please know that I too will be praying for you and your family.

_"Blessed are they that mourn, for they shall be comforted."_

May The Comforter, The sweet Holy Spirit, heal the broken hearts of you and your family, In the Name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 28, 2009)

This is so sad.  I'll be praying for your family.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for ur lost! You and your family will be in my prayers!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 28, 2009)

You and your family are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 28, 2009)

You and your family are in my prayers. Huggs


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm sooo sorry for your loss hway. From the bottom of my heart, I am. I will be praying for you and your family. May the peace of God that surpasses all understanding fill your home this time. In Jesus's name. Amen.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jul 28, 2009)

HWAY,
I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  I lost my brother a few years ago and it was suddenly too. At the time I could not see the hand of God in the 'suddenly' we found ourselves experiencing. I posted this prayer for you. I will be praying for all of you. Praying for everyone's joy to be full and for eveyone's emotional healing to take place.

Prudent1

*Prayer for a Person Who is Grieving Over the Loss of a Loved One*
Please help me in this time of loss of _____________. I seem to be frozen with this overwhelming grief. I don't understand why my life is filled with this pain and heartache. But I turn my eyes to you as I seek to find the strength to trust in your faithfulness. You, Lord are a God of comfort and love and I ask You to help me to patiently wait on you and not despair; I will quietly wait for your salvation. My heart is crushed, but I know that you will not abandon me forever. Please show me your compassion, Lord. Help me through the pain so that I will hope in you again. I believe the promise in your Word to send me fresh mercy each day. Though I can't see past today, I trust your love will never fail me.
Jesus, You came to heal the brokenhearted and my heart is broken today Lord, and only you can heal my sorrow over losing ________. I ask You, Lord to comfort me because You love me and have promised me everlasting consolation and hope through Your grace.
Blessed be to God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies, and the God of all comfort; Who comforts me in all my tribulations, that I may be protected from any trouble and hurt as I walk with You, Lord, through the grief of losing _____________.
In Jesus Name I pray. Amen


----------



## onelove08 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear this. I will pray that you and your family get the strength you need.


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK (Jul 28, 2009)

I am so sorry, my heart and thoughts are with you and your relatives.


----------



## PikiNiki (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will definitely be praying you and your family.


----------



## brownelovely (Jul 28, 2009)

You all are in my prayers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 28, 2009)

No one can imagine the lost of a sibling.  My heart and my prayers go out to you and to your parents.


----------



## nikz24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh my, I'm so sorry for your loss. I will pray for you and your family. Just be strong and look to God.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 28, 2009)

Precious HWY, I'm so sorry.  I can only imagine how much you and your family are hurting right now.    My heart and prayers are with you, dear one.   :Rose:


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 28, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Country gal (Jul 28, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> I'm sooo sorry for your loss hway. From the bottom of my heart, I am. I will be praying for you and your family. May the peace of God that surpasses all understanding fill your home this time. In Jesus's name. Amen.



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss :Rose:


----------



## Xavier (Jul 28, 2009)

(((HUGS))) Sorry about your loss.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jul 28, 2009)

Im so sorry for your lost. Losing a sibling is a raw deal. I lost my lil brother Dec 24. so I can truly sympathize. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 28, 2009)

Hugs My prayers are with you.. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## madamdot (Jul 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## p31woman (Jul 28, 2009)

You and your family are in my prayers!


----------



## gn1g (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh Lord, help this sister to get thru these trying times. Strengthen her and her entire family, I can't imagine what she is feeling.  Lord bless her comfort her and her family keep them close to you.  

I'm so sorry for your loss, I will definitely be praying you and your family. God is close to you, draw from Him all that you need.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow I am so sorry and you are so strong for stepping up to the plate... I too am the oldest but at 23 I can't imagine having your courage...
I just prayed for you that you will be able to maintain your strength but make sure you take care of your own grief too... 
And also, your sister is better off than all of us I am sure she would want you to be happy that she no longer has to suffer in this crazy world... 
Stay strong lady you're a great role model to these ladies on here.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jul 28, 2009)

May G-d hold you and your family tenderly in His providencial care and love....


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am so sorry!  You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## donna894 (Jul 28, 2009)

HWAY said:


> My sister died suddenly at the age of 37. My mom was with her in the ER.  My parents are in shock.   I have never lost a close relative to death, but as the oldest child, I had to step up to the plate.  My heart is hurting.  Please pray for my family, but especially my parents and my nephew.




Sending up comforting prayers for you and your family.  I can just imagine how difficult this must be for you and your family.  We are here to support you


----------



## runwaydream (Jul 28, 2009)

im sorry. i'll pray for you


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 28, 2009)

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your lost.


----------



## Pink_diamond (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm very sorry. *prayers and blessings*


----------



## Mena (Jul 28, 2009)

This happened to my mom about 10 years ago. Her little sister was the same age. At least she is in a better place now even though you will miss her.


----------



## nysister (Jul 28, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kayte (Jul 28, 2009)

so very sorry...dear..
a sister is like a second heart inside you
_that is a love that shall not perish_
praying....


----------



## divya (Jul 28, 2009)

Very sorry to hear. I will certainly pray for your and your family.


----------



## DarkHair (Jul 28, 2009)

May you be comforted during this hour. You have our prayers.


----------



## TayMac (Jul 28, 2009)

OH my! I'm so sorry about your loss especially that it was so sudden. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## HWAY (Jul 28, 2009)

I thank all of you for your support. Reading your posts make me feel better.  This Christian Fellowship forum has helped me grow spiritually and emotionally.


----------



## poetist (Jul 28, 2009)

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## nurseN98 (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## ccd (Jul 28, 2009)

So sorry......may God carry you in his arms at this time.....  prayers to you and your family


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 28, 2009)

You and your family are in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## tthreat08 (Jul 28, 2009)

So very sorry.


----------



## Ericka (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your younger sister. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Iammoney (Jul 28, 2009)

im sorry for your lost


----------



## january noir (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh my.  
My condolences and prayers are coming to you and your family.  
Be for one another and comfort one another.  You will see it through.
God's mercy will sustain you.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am so sorry.....You are in my thoughts and prayers...may God bless you and your family and especially your nephew


----------



## jaiku (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm sorry you are going through this. I'll keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 28, 2009)

*So sorry HWAY. I have prayed for your healing and peace for all who loved your sister. God Bless you all.*


----------



## queenspence (Jul 29, 2009)

I pray for the peace and comfort of you and your family.


----------



## bbdgirl (Jul 29, 2009)

I am so soory that happened.  my prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.  I will pray for your family.


----------



## Danewshe (Jul 29, 2009)

I've prayed for you and you family. Take heart in the fact that your sister is in God's safe hands. Remember stay strong and close to God throughout your sadness and grief and he will surely see you through.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jul 29, 2009)

you and your family are in my prayers


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 29, 2009)

I am trul grieved that you family is going through this.  It's is always so very sad when a parent must bury their child.  I pray strength and God's serenity to you and you whole family.  *hugs*


----------



## Ms Red (Jul 30, 2009)

Praying for you and your family's strength.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 30, 2009)

I pray for you and your family to receive God's comfort and strength in this difficult time.  We went through similar things recently with the loss of my nephew, Mark, who was more of a brother to me, and my grandmother, Mame, last february and my nephew, Quince, last may.


----------



## Laela (Jul 30, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Samory07 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm praying for strength for your family at this time.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 31, 2009)

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Jul 31, 2009)

i know what you're going through...the pain will pass, i promise you...

praying for you...


----------



## msincognito (Jul 31, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Jul 31, 2009)

You and your family have our prayers.


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 2, 2009)

I am sorry for your lost...I pray that your family finds GODs peace.


----------

